# Router im Netzwerk



## thehasso (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ich hab eine frage bezüglich eines Router im Netzwerk. Und zwar geht es darum herauszufinden, wie sich ein Router im Netzwerk zu erkennen gibt.

"Wie gibt sich ein Router im Netzwerk zu erkennen? "

Leider hab ich im Buch von Tannenbaum zu cmputernetzwerke nichts gefunden. Es ist ein sehr dickes Buch kann auch sein das ich es überflogen habe, 
würd mich trozdem freuen wenn jemand das weiß und es posten könnte.


Danke!


----------



## Mc_Schlummi (18. Februar 2010)

Alle Maschinen im jeweiligen Netzwerk erkennen anhand ihrer Netzadresse, in welchem Netz sie sich befinden. Bei allen Adressen, die die PCs nicht identifizieren können, wenden sie sich an das ihnen bekannte Gateway(Router). Das Gateway, das sich immer in beiden Netzen befindet, ist nämlich in der Lage alle Adressen in diesen Netzen zu erkennen. Somit kann eine Maschine im Netzwerk A eine beliebige Maschine im Netzwerk B kontaktieren. Da das Gateway auf beiden Seiten bekannt sein muß, hat es auch 2 verschiedene TCP/IP-Adressen: eine aus Netz A (z.B. 12.0.0.1) und eine aus Netz B (z.B.14.0.0.1). Bei der Konfiguration der TCP/IP- Adressen an den Arbeitsstationen wird das entsprechende Gateway eingetragen.

· ein Gateway ist über die OSI-Schichten 4-7 implementiert
· Gateways konvertieren Protokolle ineinander, können aber auch die physikalische Kopplung von zwei Netzwerkkarten übernehmen.
· Weitere Aufgaben
- Adressinterpretation und Routenwahl
- Flusssteuerung und Fehlerbehandlung

Das Gateway selber wird nicht als solches erkannt, sondern muss bei jedem Client eingetragen werden. Wird keine Gateway eingetragen, dann findet der Client ihn auch nicht.


----------

